# Precision Turbo



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

does anyone use a Precision Turbo? ive seen a couple up close....high quality:thumbup:

this is their SC44


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

more pics here


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

goes to a honda-tech page but say "error". how much are these? how well would it work with a BBDET (how much power)? ive been doin my homework on turbos and its come down to t3/t04e and incon. goal to be in the 300hp range. could this do it? got the block but now i need the boost.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:



> *goes to a honda-tech page but say "error". how much are these? how well would it work with a BBDET (how much power)? ive been doin my homework on turbos and its come down to t3/t04e and incon. goal to be in the 300hp range. could this do it? got the block but now i need the boost. *


yes, that can do it.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

If you want 300 whp look at the garrett gt-25. 300 plus easy and fits on a gti-r manifold. Check out www.sr20performance.com or calla and talk to louis


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yes, the sc44 will support that. if u take a look at precisions website, u can find out the specs and what not.
http://www.precisionte.com
they have a sport compact section

oh, and i fixed the link.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

ok sorry guys for all the questions but i only have 3 more. which one do i get out of this list to make the most power? also where could i find a manifold to fit this(or does it fit to the bluebird)? what is the max on the best out of this list (an estimate if known)?

SC504869 50 trim T31 .48 69 $775.00 
SC506376 50 trim T31 .63 76 $775.00 
SC324869 54 trim T31 .48 69 $775.00 
SC326376 54 trim T31 .63 76 $775.00 
SC344869 57 trim T31 .48 69 $775.00 
SC346376 57 trim T31 .63 76 $775.00 
SC444869 60 trim T31 .48 69 $775.00 
SC446376 60 trim T31 .63 76 $775.00 
SC604869 60 trim T31 .48 69 $775.00 
SC606376 60 trim T31 .63 76 $775.00 
SC516370 60 trim T350 .63 70 $775.00 
SC526376 60 trim T350 .63 76 $775.00 
SC536369 60 trim T04 .63 69 $775.00 
SC546369 60 trim T04 .63 69 $775.00 
SC616370 Map 56 trim T350 .63 69 $775.00 
SC616376 Map 56 trim T350 .63 69 $775.00 
SC616369 Map 56 trim T04 .63 69 $775.00 
SC616376 Map 56 trim T04 .63 76 $775.00 

ok thats it. i really appreciate it.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

c'mon... somebody has to have some answers


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you wanna know which makes the most power? the last and biggest one of course....


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Garrett T3/T04E (.82/60 Trim). would this be a good one to get? im new to boost so..... you know


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

thats really too big for what you want. plus its more laggy than other configs. try the .63 housing instead of the .82, the Incon is good for a good bit more than 300whp also.


----------

